# After Effects Elements?



## Solidad (Aug 3, 2008)

well i am not a full blooded effects specialist, i need something like the basics of After Effects, but not the full suite of after effects.what i need is to do some effects that is not too complex but not too simple. so i was just wondering if there is such a program. i have premiere elements.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

check out a trial of Particle Illusion - depends on what effects you want to make of course.


----------



## Solidad (Aug 3, 2008)

l'll look in to it thanks.


----------

